# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Jorge Luis Ramos Villavicencio : Ing. Agrónomo U.N.P.R.G.  (CURRICULUM VITAE)

## jorge luis ramos

CURRICULUM VITAE 
Jorge Luis Ramos Villavicencio
Cal. Mariscal Castilla 342 - Int. 16, Chiclayo
Teléfonos: 74-271778, 74-97-9990997 jrvillavicencio@yahoo.es jrvillavicencio75@hotmail.com 
I. INFORMACION PERSONAL
- Nacionalidad			:  Peruano
- Lugar De Nacimiento		:  Chiclayo
- Fecha De Nacimiento		:  09-ABR-1975
- Estado Civil			:  Soltero
- D.N.I. Nº			:  16763445
- R.U.C. Nº			:  10167634457 
II. ESTUDIOS ACADEMICOS
 EDUCACIÓN SUPERIOR
Universidad :  UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL PEDRO RUIZ GALLO
Lugar	   :  LAMBAYEQUE  PERU
Programa	   :  AGRONOMIA
Grado alcanzado   :  INGENIERO AGRONOMO 
 EDUCACIÓN SECUNDARIA  
1er  5to año  :  C.N.  SAN JOSE    CHICLAYO 
III. EXPERIENCIA LABORAL
 ESFIEL S.A.C.
- Actividad: Asistencia técnica y supervisión de campos en el cultivo de halán tao. 
- Jefe: Ing. Elmer Rivasplata  Mendoza  (Gerente General),  Telefax: 51 74 221309
- Duración: 3 meses. 
 GANDULES INC. S.A.C. 
- Actividad: Prestó servicios de Operario Controlador de Campos Terceros.
- Duración: 2.5 meses. 
 EMPRESA DE SEMILLAS Y SERVICIOS AMERICA S.C.R.L., Registro de Productor de Semillas 015-2006-AG-SENASA-DIAIA. 
- Actividad: Asistencia técnica y asesoria en producción y comercialización de semillas de Arroz y Maíz.
- Duración: 6 meses. 
 INIA, Instituto Nacional de Investigación y Extensión Agraria
- Actividad: Asistencia técnica en el cultivo del algodón Pima- Hazera, en el Proyecto para la Reconversión del Cultivo de Arroz en la Región Piura.
- Duración: 5 meses. 
 PROSERLA S.A., Empresa Agro exportadora.
- Actividad: Manejo Fitosanitario en Capsicum (ajíes) y en Uva de Mesa (fitosanidad y vivero).
- Jefe: Ing. Agron. Alonso Puga, Cel. 9910890
- Dirección: Av. José Leonardo Ortiz Nº 156.
- Duración: 14 meses. 
 APAEM  Asociación Productores Algodón Ecológico Morrup, Morrope
- Actividad: Asistencia técnica en el cultivo de Algodón Ecologico.
- Jefe: Sr. Rodolfo Tejada, presidente de la Asociación APAEM  Morrope  Lambayeque. 
- Duración: 3 meses. 
 APROCUM  Asociación Productores Algodón Ecológico de la Cuenca del Mayo, San Miguel del Río Mayo  Tarapoto.
- Actividad: Asistencia técnica en el cultivo de Algodón Ecológico 
- Duración: 3 meses. 
 TESIS: 
CONTROL QUÍMICO DE Heliothis virescens Fab. (LEPIDOPTERA: NOCTUIDAE) EN EL CULTIVO DE ALGODÓN HÍBRIDO F1 (Gossypium hirsutum x Gossypium barbadense). 
 Organizador del II Seminario AVANCES TECNOLÓGICOS PARA LA PRODUCCIÓN Y COMERCIALIZACIÓN DE LEGUMINOSAS DE GRANO EN LA COSTA NORTE  10 y 11 de Julio de 1997. Organizado por la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. 
IV. CURSOS Y SEMINARIOS
SEMINARIOS Y CONFERENCIAS:
  Curso MANEJO INTEGRADO DEL CULTIVO DE VID I II III Fase. Organizado por el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria. INIA. Chiclayo 2007. 
  Curso y Taller MANEJO INTEGRADO Y BUENAS PRACTICAS CULTURALES DEL CULTIVO DEL ALGODONERO- 21 al 22 de Diciembre del 2006, Organizado por el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria. INIA. Chiclayo. 
  Curso MANEJO INTEGRADO DEL CULTIVO DE AJI PAPRIKA  del 21 al 22 de Abril del 2006. Organizado por el Instituto Nacional de  Investigación Agraria INIA. Chiclayo. 
  Curso Regional de Vid  04 al 05 de Abril del 2006. Organizado por el Gobierno Regional de Piura y la Universidad Nacional de Piura. 
  Curso UVAS DE MESA RED GLOBE Y OTRAS VARIEDADES DE EXPORTACION  23 al 26 de Agosto del 2005. Organizado por el Instituto Rural Valle Grande  Cañete. 
  Seminario AGRICULTURA DE EXPORTACION  28 de Mayo del 2005. Organizado por la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. 
  Curso MANEJO INTEGRADO DEL CULTIVO DEL  ALGODONERO - del 18 al 20 de Setiembre del 2003. Organizado por el Departamento Académico de Sanidad Vegetal de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. 
  Seminario: MARKETING COMO HERRAMIENTA DE GESTIÓN, Noviembre 2001. Organizado por la Universidad San Ignacio de Loyola. 
  Conferencia LINEAMIENTOS DE POLÍTICA PARA EL DESARROLLO AGRARIO  25 de Julio del 2000. Organizado por la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. 
  Curso IDENTIFICACIÓN DE NEMATODOS FITOPARASITOS  19 al 23 de Junio del 2000. 20 horas de duración. Organizado por la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. 
CURSOS INFORMATICA
MS Office 2003 (Word, Excel, Power Point), Instituto Superior Tecnológico Privado ABACO.  
V. CONOCIMIENTOS:
-  Sistema Operativo Windows XP, Windows Vista.
-  Manejo de Internet, correo electrónico, utilitarios (PDF, antivirus)  
VI. REFERENCIAS PERSONALES: 
  EMPRESA DE SEMILLAS Y SERVICIOS AMERICA S.C.R.L.
Ing. Agrónomo.  José Luis Mercado Muro     Gerente General      E-mail: semillasamerica@yahoo.es 
  TQC   S.A.
Ing. Agrónomo.   Javier Zuloeta Seclén.           Jefe de Zona Chiclayo
Celular: (074)9615959     Nextel: 837*1794    E-mail: jzuloeta@tqc.com.pe 
  TQC   S.A.	
Ing. Agrónomo.   Renzo Eneque Solano                Promotor  División Agro    
  FARMEX   S.A.
Ing. Agrónomo.    Juan A. Luna Valera.             Jefe de Zona Chiclayo
Celular: (074)9290775         E-mail: jlunava@hotmail.com 
  FARMEX   S.A.
Ing. Agrónomo.    José Carlos Muñoz Cienfuegos           Promotor División Agro
Celular: 9540697                 E-mail: cmunoz@farmex.com.peTemas similares: Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg Artículo: Villasante asumirá el ministerio de Agricultura y Luis Nava el de la Producción Luis Olivares Pflücker asume la presidencia del CONUDFI Agronomo

----------

